# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Battles for a Continent map

## timallen

Around March of this year White Dog Games asked me to make up a map for a new wargame they were developing called "Battles for a Continent: Quebec and St-Foy".  They sent me the following image of the play-test map they were using and asked me to take it up a notch.

----------


## timallen

Well, after talking to them a bit (emailing really) I found out that they wanted a map 11x17 map and room for counters that measured 3/4 inch per side.  I quickly realized that the map they send was simply not going to fit on a 11x17 sheet and still have hexes large enough to handle the counters.  So we decided to go with two 11x17 sheets.  Now I had some room!

My first draft (that I sent to them) looked like this.

----------


## timallen

We then had some back and forth discussion about what was going to go around the edges, and how the hill tops should look.  Personally, I thought the hills should be the same colour as the rest of the clear hexes, but they disagreed.  So the next version looked like this.  I was still waiting to hear what they wanted to go around the edges.

----------


## tilt

looking really good very nice icons  :Smile:

----------


## timallen

Well, they didnt like the hills, so I reverted to the original style and added in some colour to the hill top hexes.  Then I rounded up all the information boxes that needed to be placed around the map itself, and added those on.

This map came to gether very nicely.  It took some time to develop, but I was never unhappy with the direction we were going. 

 Here is the end result.  It is too be part of a game that they hope to release in July or August.

----------


## tilt

funny was just about to add a comment about the hills, mostly about making sure that there could be no mistaken what was up and down by keeping the hills to one hex and to perhaps tone them down a little bit  :Smile:

----------


## Xyll

Love everything about the map the only issue I can see is teh ridge line in the lower left corner of the map that is going into the forest looks kinda strange but besides that it is wonderful. love the colors

----------


## timallen

Woohoo!  White Dog Games now has "Battles for a Continent" for sale, with my two maps in it.  Kind kool to have my name up in lights...even if the lights are very very small.   :Smile: 

http://www.whitedoggames.com/

----------


## tilt

congrats timallen  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

Congrats!!

----------


## mearrin69

Congrats. That's a nice looking map...have some rep for it now since I missed it before.
M

----------


## Sapiento

Congrats! Fine map.

----------


## timallen

Thanks guys.  That means a lot to me.

----------


## Ares96

> Well, they didnt like the hills, so I reverted to the original style and added in some colour to the hill top hexes.  Then I rounded up all the information boxes that needed to be placed around the map itself, and added those on.
> 
> This map came to gether very nicely.  It took some time to develop, but I was never unhappy with the direction we were going. 
> 
>  Here is the end result.  It is too be part of a game that they hope to release in July or August.


Ooh, very nice. Just one pet peeve: why is the map itself in French, and all the information boxes around it in English?

----------


## geamon

Because the battle it portraits is very important  in Canadian history, previously the colony was a French ruled colony. The battle in question is when the English turned the tide and began to took over the colony for the British Empire. This is the reason why Canada is a Bilingual nation. However the game itself is an English based game I'm assuming, but uses the geography and names of the time centered around the province of Quebec.

----------

